# Forest Fairytale



## Guy Bacos (Sep 4, 2018)

This is a composition-demo in the style of a mini piano concerto movement, the inspiration for the main theme is from late romantic period. Hope you enjoy!



Strings (synchron-ized appassionata strings.)


----------



## Satorious (Sep 4, 2018)

This is wonderful Guy, well done!


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 4, 2018)

I like that (Prometheus?) chord at 3:11! Nice pivot point. Overall excellent and very graceful piece, listened twice.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Sep 5, 2018)

@Guy Bacos this is truly glorious, beautiful, and breathtaking. My one complaint, too short, I want more.


----------



## FourFour (Sep 5, 2018)

Beautiful piece. And yes, it is too short. Would love to hear more.


----------



## Iskra (Sep 5, 2018)

Great piece Guy (so, no surprise there, your music is always touching and exceptionally well done)


----------



## artomatic (Sep 5, 2018)

That's just delicious. Much respect, Guy. So looking forward to rediscovering Appassionata Strings (synchronized).


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Sep 5, 2018)

Great delicate, romantic composition! I enjoyed it.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 5, 2018)

This is beautiful on so many levels. Its really a treat to listen to even after I've heard it many times. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CGR (Sep 5, 2018)

Stunning work Guy.

04:20 to 04:45 - shades of the 3rd movement of Grieg's Piano Concerto in A minor . . .

I'm guessing the piano is the VSL Vienna Imperial Bosendorfer or new their CFX?


----------



## fiestared (Sep 6, 2018)

douggibson said:


> Tout comme "une rose sous un autre nom sentirait aussi douce";
> chaque nouvelle composition du maestro Bacos est un joyau
> 
> merveilleux



Shakespeare, en français ! Diantre, que bien tournée cette traduction eut été encore meilleure, que ce douce laissa sa place à bon... Merci douggibson pour ce rafraîchissant moment de poésie.


----------



## FabioA (Sep 6, 2018)

Amazing!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the heart warming feedback!

...et la belle poésie touchante. Merci!

Parts of the piece inspiration was obviously the great Rachmaninov as well as his too often underrated orchestration, possible there are echoes of Grieg's 3rd mov from his A min piano concerto, could be unconscious, blended with chord progressions I love and some jazzier chords progressions, and there is always some Tchaikovsky in nearly everything I write, and I guess my own seasoning in this caesar salad. 

@CGR, the piano is CFX Yamaha.

@artomatic, I really enjoyed using synchron-ized appassionata, some wonderful qualities, the XF vib reg/strong came in pretty handy for vibrato contrasts.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 7, 2018)

Great Piece, Guy. Really really good...man..hats of.


----------



## CGR (Sep 9, 2018)

Just listened to this again Guy having my morning coffee - beautiful work!


----------



## Patrick.K (Sep 10, 2018)

Whaouh !....Wonderfull, beautifull ...what talent !


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks Alexander, CGR, Doug and Patrick!


----------

